# Suche GPS-Track für Harz-Tour: Altenau  Magdeburger Weg  Wolfswarte



## croun (14. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wir machen in zwei Wochen einen Bike-Ausflug in den Harz, für welchen ich noch einen GPS-Track für folgende Tour suche:

Start in Altenau. Von dort aus rauf in Richtung Torfhaus und dann den Magdeburger Weg runter. Unten angekommen wieder hoch auf die Wolfswarte und dann zurück nach Altenau über den Dammgraben.

Habe schon nach nem Track gesucht und bin leider nicht fündig geworden. Kann mir jemand helfen?

Gruß
Lars


----------



## flyingscot (14. April 2012)

Wenn du so genaue Vorstellungen hast, kannst du ihn dir doch ganz einfach selbst zusammenklicken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## croun (14. April 2012)

Würde ich gerne, aber...

1. Bringt mich Basecamp dabei zur Weißglut

2. Bin ich mir nicht sicher mit dem Weg nach dem Magdeburger Weg hoch zur Wolfswarte


----------



## gnss (15. April 2012)

zu 1. übung macht den meister
zu 2. wenn es der forstweg hoch sein soll: zweigt auf 640m von der l504 nach süden ab, nach 1,5km links abbiegen, nach einem weiteren dem rechten weg folgen.


----------



## Downhillfaller (23. April 2012)

Also vom Magdeburger zur Wolfswarte sieht das so aus, 1min mit MagicMaps zusammen geklickt. Von der Wolfswarte entweder wieder links den Wurzeltrail runter zur L504 oder geradeaus im Bachbett.
Da wir nie von Altenau aus gestartet sind, kann ich dir da auch nix anbieten als Track. Den Mini-Track kann ich dir schicken wenn es dir hilft








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## ssiemund (23. April 2012)

Hallo Lars
dein Tourwunsch entspricht so in etwa einem Mix aus 08 und 09 der MTB Routen Altenau. Die GPS Tracks dazu gibts auf der Seite der  Volksbank-Arena-Harz.
Gruß Stephan


----------



## Braunbaer (23. April 2012)

croun schrieb:


> Würde ich gerne, aber...
> 
> 1. Bringt mich Basecamp dabei zur Weißglut
> 
> 2. Bin ich mir nicht sicher mit dem Weg nach dem Magdeburger Weg hoch zur Wolfswarte



zu 1.) Gibt doch genug andere Dienste, z.B. gpsies oder bikemap.

zu 2.) Wie wärs hiermit? Wenn Du in Altenau startest, würde ich aber direkt auf die Wolfswarte und dann zurück über den Magdeburger Weg. Aber andererseits: Viele Wege führen nach Rom.. äh.. oder zur Wolfswarte... oder so


----------

